# Police Dog Takes Down Drunk Sailor In N.H.



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

Nov 21, 2006 2:23 pm US/Eastern*Police Dog Takes Down Drunk Sailor In N.H.*

_(AP)_ _PORTSMOUTH, N.H._ State police say it took a police dog to bring down a drunken sailor early Tuesday morning.

Tyrone Moore, 26, of Philadelphia, a sailor off the USS Jacksonville nuclear submarine, faces charges of aggravated drunken driving, resisting arrest, interference with a police dog and criminal mischief.

After a trooper pulled him over for driving erratically, Moore got out of his car and approached in an aggressive manner, state police said. He ignored the trooper's order to take his hands out of his pocket, police said.

The trooper tried to stop him with a Taser, but it had little effect, so the trooper released his police dog, "Gunny." Moore repeatedly kicked the dog in the head. After he was arrested and handcuffed, Moore slammed his head into the trunk of the cruiser, damaging it, state police said.

The Jacksonville is at the Portsmouth Naval Shipyard in Kittery, Maine, for maintenance.

(© 2006 The Associated Press.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Why the F*ck do these people kick a police dog? It only pisses him off more and he will bite harder which is never a bad thing!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

After he was arrested and handcuffed, Moore slammed his head into the trunk of the cruiser, damaging it, state police said.

the cruiser? or his head? lol...


----------



## Irish_Cop_In_Va (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey if the NH boys are interested in training oppurtunities in arresting drunk sailors my guys down here in VA have no problem giving you a couple of hundred drunk swabbies............ God knows we have enough of them. Glad to hear someone else has to put up with them too, glad to hear the K-9 is OK. By the way I never had a single problem with a Marine! God bless the Corps SEMPER FI


----------



## brkfldpo (Mar 17, 2005)

What do you do with a drunkin sailor, what do you do with a drunkin sailor, what do you do with a drunkin sailor so earl eye in the mornin.

Feed him to the K9 till he's sober, feed him to the K9 till he's sober, feed him to the K9 till he's sober... earl eye in the mornin.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

He 's a Goooooddd Boooooooyyy.


----------



## Enforcer174 (Apr 24, 2004)

I am surprised the Taser didnt take him down!!


----------

